# Ankona SUV 17 trailer length?



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

I was wondering if anybody knew the length of the trailer for the Ankona SUV?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

If your having one built ( i think I saw in another thread by you) you can have the trailer tounge made to swing before or after the winch stand. If you swing it after the winch stand the tip of the trailer is right under the bow of the boat...so length of boat plus motor.


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

SS06 said:


> If your having one built ( i think I saw in another thread by you) you can have the trailer tounge made to swing before or after the winch stand. If you swing it after the winch stand the tip of the trailer is right under the bow of the boat...so length of boat plus motor.


Thanks for responding. Just measured and I have 25 feet to work with next to my house so think I dodged the bullet. Neglected to measure before my eagerness to get the deposit in took hold.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

If u leave it solid (no swing) add 2.5-3 feet from bow to tip of trailer, don't forget the motor. It seems to me that swing tongues are also very desirable if you decide to later sell, its a low cost option...$200 i think


----------



## Nickbeecher710 (Jun 4, 2018)

Swing tongue is the way to go! Comes in handy for small garages like mine


----------

